# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Jeux Video] O sont les femmes ?

## LineLe

Bonjour !!

Il m'arrive de jouer un peu... de temps en temps... enfin ds que j'ai un peu de temps en fait  ::aie:: 
Et ce matin, un ami me parle du dernier jeu auquel il est en train de jouer, jeu qui a l'air pas mal en soit, mais comme d'habitude, jeu rempli de demoiselles dnudes avec lesquelles l'interactivit s'accroit avec le temps...

Ce que je dnonce, ce n'est pas le fait que les femmes soient  poils, je m'en fiche... mais pourquoi les jeux sont ils toujours faits pour les mles ?? et les joueuses alors ? personne ne s'en soucie ?  ::triste:: 
Les traits des caractres fminins sont souvent trs travaills, alors que les caractres masculins...

j'admets qu'il ya quelques annes encore, peu de demoiselles jouaient, mais c'est comme l'info il y en a de plus en plus...
(mais j'avoue que je ne connais pas la proportion exacte de joueuses)

J'ai pas dit que je voulais voir des mecs  poil dans mes jeux, mais je trouve que les diteurs et les dveloppeurs devraient penser  faire des jeux pour les hommes ET les femmes ? (parce que pour l'instant on voit que c'est clairement destin  des joueurs et exit les joueuses)

et par piti ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit...

----------


## bakaneko

Comme jeu pour filles, tu as les Sims ou les jeux La Passion  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> Comme jeu pour filles, tu as les Sims ou les jeux La Passion


tu me connais, tu sais  quoi je joue
et tu sais que je ne suis pas la seule
je ne suis pas une hardcore gameuse mais quand mme  ::?: 

et le dernier magasin  m'avoir conseill les Sims ne m'a plus jamais revue

----------


## Maxoo

j'aimerai bien entendre des noms ...
Genre le nom du jeu de ton pote ou y a des filles, et les jeux auxquels tu joues.

----------


## LineLe

The witcher

----------


## illight

Metroid c'est une femme que tu joue  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ggnore

LineLe elle veut voir des mecs tous nus dans les jeux vidos  :8O:  ::oops:: 
a c'est fait  ::lol:: 

Tu es victime de la majorit. La majorit des joueurs sont des garons, donc les diteurs financent des projets faits pour les garons.

Ce qui manque vraiment, c'est une diversification des genres. les fps  la noix avec toujours plus de pixel shaders et de brin d'herbes qui bougent, a saoule.

----------


## bakaneko

> Tu es victime de la majorit. La majorit des joueurs sont des garons, donc les diteurs financent des projets faits pour les garons.


Il devrait faire 2 modes alors...
Un mode garon avec des demoiselles dnudes et un mode fille avec des demoiselles habilles (ou des messieurs dnuds... a dpend si la demoiselle est perverse ou pas) et comme a tout le monde sera content  ::D:

----------


## jbrasselet

Rien ne vaut un bon Rick Dangerous ou Monkey Island premier du nom  ::mouarf:: 



> Derrire toi, un signe  3 ttes!


Plus srieusement je me souviens que Line m'avait montr un jeu (Guild Wars?) avec des nanas ayant des sous-vtements affriolants et des mecs ayant un sac de jute pour caleon. On sent que les dveloppeurs de jeu vidos sont des mecs avec le catalogue la redoute  cot  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Rien ne vaut un bon Rick Dangerous ou Monkey Island premier du nom 
> 
> 
> Plus srieusement je me souviens que Line m'avait montr un jeu (Guild Wars?) avec des nanas ayant des sous-vtements affriolants et des mecs ayant un sac de jute pour caleon. On sent que les dveloppeurs de jeu vidos sont des mecs avec le catalogue la redoute  cot


par exemple...
+ gestion exacerbe de la gravit sur la poitrine quand les demoiselles tirent  l'arc ou tout autre mouvement...
 ::roll:: 




> Il devrait faire 2 modes alors...
> Un mode garon avec des demoiselles dnudes et un mode fille avec des demoiselles habilles (ou des messieurs dnuds... a dpend si la demoiselle est perverse ou pas) et comme a tout le monde sera content


la question n'est pas " poiiiiiiiiil" ou pas...
ce qui m'nerve c'est que les diteurs ne ciblent clairement QUE les joueurs.
comme si les joueuses n'existaient pas...

dans the witcher visiblement tu as la possibilit (ou l'obligation selon les qutes ?) de sduire de pauvres femmes sans dfense etc...
en gros, le joueur a la possibilit de "sduire" moultes demoiselles... "fantasme" rcurrent chez les hommes... en tant que joueuse, sduire plein de nanas (virtuelles), souvent... ben euh... voil quoi...
(ce n'est qu'un exemple)

----------


## jbrasselet

> dans the witcher visiblement tu as la possibilit (ou l'obligation selon les qutes ?) de sduire de pauvres femmes sans dfense etc...
> en gros, le joueur a la possibilit de "sduire" moultes demoiselles... "fantasme" rcurrent chez les hommes... en tant que joueuse, sduire plein de nanas (virtuelles), souvent... ben euh... voil quoi...
> (ce n'est qu'un exemple)


Ben si t'y mets pas du tiens non plus  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

Sinon tu as the guild 2 ou les filles sont aussi moche que les gars et ou tu peux sduire tout le monde.  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

Il est clair que les diteurs cible les hommes, mais bon on y joue plus que vous alors bon.

par contre il y a des diteurs qui veulent cibler les femmes, avec les sims, machin dogs et compagnie, et a plait  certaines femmes.

Toi tu es au milieu, tu es une fille qui veut jouer  des jeux de garons, bah il faudra que tu te contentes des jolies filles  :;): 

Apres y a aussi le contraire et du coup ces hommes l ne sont pas contents.

----------


## Poilou

Si tu veux Line, j'ai mon ancienne carte graphique qui est dispo (merci papa noel Mick  ::oops::  ), une Geforce TI4200, avec a t'es pas embte...tout est moche et sans dtails  ::aie:: 

plus tristement, c'est l'inconvnient d'tre prcurseur (euse  ?) et donc dans une minorit...au train ou vont les choses en jeux vidos, tes filles connaitront peut etre une quit dans les dsign de persos...

Perso je dois avouer que je prte pas trop attention aux dtails, faut dire que je joue essentiellement  des jeux de stratgies...

Je vois mal une pinup dans Company of Heroes attaquer un char panther  la sticky bomb en dshabill de soie et escarpins  :8O:

----------


## nolofinwe

> Je vois mal une pinup dans Company of Heroes attaquer un char panther  la sticky bomb en dshabill de soie et escarpins


Ca pourrai etre fun, toi qui joue a des jeux de stratgie imagine un bon vieux Starcraft en remplacant les zergling par des pin ups a 4 pattes et zeelot par des jolies demoiselles et dsabill de soie... je suis sur que les marines serait plus a l'aise au milieu  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Je vois mal une pinup dans Company of Heroes attaquer un char panther  la sticky bomb en dshabill de soie et escarpins


Ce n'tait pas le costume de l'unit *Tanya* dans _Command and Conquer : Alerte Rouge_???  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Poilou

> Ce n'tait pas le costume de l'unit *Tanya* dans _Command and Conquer : Alerte Rouge_???


Heu faudra que tu me montres ta version de red alert  ::P:

----------


## billynirvana

Ma copine est une fan de Lara Croft et Tomb Raider et elle n'arrte pas de faire les mmes rflexions que les tiennes.

Pour le reste, ma copine et moi jouons  Civ4, Heroes5 et ... Diablo II! Elle a dcouvert ce jeu lundi soir et m'a forc  l'installer pour jouer en rseau avec elle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Ma copine est une fan de Lara Croft et Tomb Raider et elle n'arrte pas de faire les mmes rflexions que les tiennes.
> 
> Pour le reste, ma copine et moi jouons  Civ4, Heroes5 et ... Diablo II! Elle a dcouvert ce jeu lundi soir et m'a forc  l'installer pour jouer en rseau avec elle.


Diablo II est un excellent jeu !! j'adooooooore les assassins  ::aie:: 
J'en connais un qui m'a fait dcouvrir a  ::roll:: 

HoMM me suis arrete au 3... et Civ au 2 pareil pour TR...

----------


## ggnore

::vomi::  diablo 2 
Civilization 4 avec son addon Beyond the sword est tout simplement super gnial de la mort qui tue.

----------


## LineLe

> diablo 2 
> Civilization 4 avec son addon Beyond the sword est tout simplement super gnial de la mort qui tue.


Ah ben si t'aimes pas les Hack&Slash  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

LineLe, tu n'es pas la premire informaticienne et ni la dernire que j'entends se plaindre de la mysoginie marque dans les jeux vido.
En refaisant le monde tout en buvant un verre de jus de fruit avec des amies softeuses, il nous est venu une ide:
Crer une socitt de jeux vido dirige par des femmes pour dvelopper des jeux video pour les femmes! Tadadaaaaaa!!!
Et les mecs, comme moi, seraient relgus au rang d'esclave developpeur... (oh non! pas le fouet... *clac*  ::aie:: )

Ca pourrait tre tentant, non? (mis  part le fouet...)

----------


## nolofinwe

pfff ca part vraiment n'importe ou toute facon il y a que les ancetres qui tiennent le choc il y a qu'a voir everquest... Dire qu'il y a encore du monde qui y joue... diablo 2 aussi a t incontournable en son temps a suivi anarchy online qui a t galement nooooorme (et qui l'ai toujours) en stratgie je suis pour le broodwar power pour la nostalgie de ce jeu bourrin si stratgique mais actuellement j'aime bien oblivion et j'attend la sortie de Conan.

----------


## Poilou

Sinon essaye WoW, au dbut les modles taient pas extra extra (humains surtout) mais avec BC les blood elfes sont plutot beau gosse, pas sur-bodybuild et je pense qu'ils ont fait ce dsign pour rpondre  l'attente des joueuses...Commme quoi les rclamations payent parfois.

Poilou qui va rclam des nouvelles barbes pour les nains dans le prochain addon !

----------


## LineLe

> Sinon essaye WoW, au dbut les modles taient pas extra extra (humains surtout) mais avec BC les blood elfes sont plutot beau gosse, pas sur-bodybuild et je pense qu'ils ont fait ce dsign pour rpondre  l'attente des joueuses...Commme quoi les rclamations payent parfois.
> 
> Poilou qui va rclam des nouvelles barbes pour les nains dans le prochain addon !


j'ai WoW mais pas l'add on.
l par exemple je trouve que c'est pas trop mal quitable... (de ce que j'en ai vu) les undeads par exemple, homme ou femme, ben c'est moche et a ressemble  des undeads.

----------


## Kenji

Quand il y aura une population fminine de joueuses aussi large que les joueurs il y aura autant de jeux pour les joueuses que pour les joueurs (la celebre loi de l'offre et de la demande).

Et puis le gars de Devil May Cry il a pas la cte au prs de la gente fminine?  :;): 

Enfin j'imagine que a va se dvelopper comme les cosmtiques pour les hommes   et enfin il y aura de beaux phbes pils qui banderont leurs muscles a la fin des stages  la place du plombier italien   ::aie::

----------


## nolofinwe

Attends de voir Conan j'ai vu des petites dmos et c'est vraiment bluffant surtout au niveau graphique et dtails. (Et puis c'est l'quipe de funcom qui a fait le scnario c'est ce que j'appelle de la garanti qualit).

----------


## jbrasselet

> Enfin j'imagine que a va se dvelopper comme les cosmtiques pour les hommes   et enfin il y aura de beaux phbes pils qui banderont leurs muscles a la fin des stages  la place du plombier italien


Ben il est sexy Mario non?  ::aie::

----------


## Poilou

> j'ai WoW mais pas l'add on.
> l par exemple je trouve que c'est pas trop mal quitable... (de ce que j'en ai vu) les undeads par exemple, homme ou femme, ben c'est moche et a ressemble  des undeads.


Faut dire aussi que c'est un MMO ou, en gnral, les mises  jours sont courantes et les quipes de dev sont proches de la communaut de joueurs (sans compter les btas)...Je ne sais pas si il y a vraiment de dialogues entre joueurs(ses) et une quipe de dev pour des jeux 'solo' ?

Bon cet avantage se paye aussi...

PS : ah ben c'est malin de jouer  WoW quand j'ai arrt ! j'espre au moins que tu as pas fait une elfe... ::roll::

----------


## billynirvana

Je refuse de jouer  ce jeu. C'est un fusilleur de carrire professionnelle!

----------


## nolofinwe

lol j'ai connu pas mal d'anarchien (j'entends par la joueur d'anarchy online) qui sontparti vers wow a sa sortie et qu'on a revu aprs parce que ca les souler wow ===> trop de gamins selon eux  ::aie:: 

Si ca continue la moyenne d'age sur wow sera de 15 ans  ::roll::

----------


## Poilou

> Je refuse de jouer  ce jeu. C'est un fusilleur de carrire professionnelle!


J'aurais dit de soires... mais je pense qu'on est d'accord sur l'implication  ncessaire si on veut exploiter l'univers propos  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> Je refuse de jouer  ce jeu. C'est un fusilleur de carrire professionnelle!


Tout de suite les grands mots...  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> J'ai pas dit que je voulais voir des mecs  poil dans mes jeux, mais je trouve que les diteurs et les dveloppeurs devraient penser  faire des jeux pour les hommes ET les femmes ? (parce que pour l'instant on voit que c'est clairement destin  des joueurs et exit les joueuses)


Rassure-toi Linele, les diteurs pensent de plus en plus  vous les filles... Si on en croit cet ditorial paru sur le portail des diteurs franais de jeux vido (l'article "Un nouveau march  conqurir" en fin de page).

----------


## LineLe

> Rassure-toi Linele, les diteurs pensent de plus en plus  vous les filles... Si on en croit cet ditorial paru sur le portail des diteurs franais de jeux vido (l'article "Un nouveau march  conqurir" en fin de page).


Merci pour cet article !

Si certaines choses dedans me font bondir, d'autres par contre me font penser "Ah ben tout de mme !"

Qu'en pensez vous messieurs ?

----------


## Bebel

En lisant l'article on a l'impression que pour la plupart des diteurs femmes = sims et autres. 




> Il suffit, pour se convaincre de la ralit de cette volution, de regarder les classements des meilleures ventes de jeux vido en France : depuis plusieurs mois, Les Sims (Electronic Arts) et Nintendogs (Nintendo) se retrouvent de semaine en semaine parmi les dix meilleures ventes. Si lon prend la semaine du 19 janvier 2007, on constate mme que trois versions de Nintendogs sont classes parmi les meilleures ventes sur consoles, et, de faon symtrique, trois versions des Sims se retrouvent dans les meilleures ventes sur PC. Or, ces deux jeux ont un point commun : ils sont achets et utiliss par des femmes  plus de 60% .


Et la suite est quand meme un peu plus rassurante.

----------


## LineLe

> En lisant l'article on a l'impression que pour la plupart des diteurs femmes = sims et autres. 
> 
> 
> 
> Et la suite est quand meme un peu plus rassurante.


c'est exactement une des choses qui m'ont faites bondir...


mais aprs :



> Il ne faudrait pas pour autant que les diteurs, aprs avoir ignor ce march, dveloppent une vision strotype des joueuses, qui naimeraient que les jeux sans violence, tournant autour de professions trs fminises ou des animaux. Ainsi, ltude cite plus haut montre que les joueuses plbiscitent  75% un genre trs sombre et trs violent, le Survival Horror (dont les succs les plus connus sont certainement  Silent Hill  ou  Resident Evil ). Une surprise qui, pour Jane Jensen, cratrice de la clbre srie de jeux daventures fantastiques  Gabriel Knight , ne devrait pas en tre une :  Regardez autour de vous dans les transports en commun : qui lit en majorit les romans de Stephen King ou de Clive Barker ? Les femmes ! Ce nest pas la violence ou lhorreur qui les repousse dans la majorit des jeux vido, cest le sexisme !

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

oui, vive le seximsme  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Kenji

Je trouve que l'article couvre assez bien toute la population fminine qui joue aux jeux vidos partant des sims (la grande majorit)  celles qui prfrent des jeux avec des thmes un peu plus cibls.

Enfin dans l'article c'est plutt le ct harcelement qui m'a fait vraiment bondir parce que j'imaginais pas qu'une femme pouvait se faire harceler sur un mmo et qu'elle soit oblige d'en passer par choisir un pseudo masculin.

Le net est vraiment un endroit ou certains se croient tout permis.

----------


## LineLe

> Enfin dans l'article c'est plutt le ct harcelement qui m'a fait vraiment bondir parce que j'imaginais pas qu'une femme pouvait se faire harceler sur un mmo et qu'elle soit oblige d'en passer par choisir un pseudo masculin.


Si si je confirme... je fais souvent pareil...
Sauf quand je vois un c** qui "insulte" un autre joueur dans mon groupe : "tu joues vraiment comme une fille" (il dit pas forcment "fille", je ne vais pas citer d'autres termes utiliss). L je rponds que je suis une fille... Et si c'est moi le healer (ou un des healers) je dois avouer que je le laisse joyeusement crever...  ::roll:: 

mais sinon si tu te loupes et qu'ils se rendent compte que t'es une nana, "ma puce", "chrie", "t'as un copain ?" etc... a arrive souvent...
du moins sur les serveurs franais.

----------


## Loceka

> a arrive souvent...
> du moins sur les serveurs franais.


Je confirme... Les serveurs franais, quelque soient les jeux, c'est souvent du trs bas niveau...

Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas ce qui "nous" rend si diffrents des anglais par exemple, mais force est de constater que l'ambience sur les serveurs anglais est nettement meilleure en gnral (sur CS en tout cas). Plus de convivialit, plus d'aide, moins de rpliques ou de comportements de "gamins".

----------


## LineLe

> Je confirme... Les serveurs franais, quelque soient les jeux, c'est souvent du trs bas niveau...
> 
> Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas ce qui "nous" rend si diffrents des anglais par exemple, mais force est de constater que l'ambience sur les serveurs anglais est nettement meilleure en gnral (sur CS en tout cas). Plus de convivialit, plus d'aide, moins de rpliques ou de comportements de "gamins".


moi je joue sur des serveurs allemands qui sont un peu comme les anglais j'ai l'impression. Moins prise de tte et plus "pro" tout en restant conscient que ce n'est qu'un jeu (qui a donc pour but de divertir)

----------


## Poilou

> Je confirme... Les serveurs franais, quelque soient les jeux, c'est souvent du trs bas niveau...
> 
> Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas ce qui "nous" rend si diffrents des anglais par exemple, mais force est de constater que l'ambience sur les serveurs anglais est nettement meilleure en gnral (sur CS en tout cas). Plus de convivialit, plus d'aide, moins de rpliques ou de comportements de "gamins".


la moyenne d'age est peut etre pas la mme non plus... Et dans les MMO bah vous trouvez de tout...au contraire, je trouverais a fort surprenant que des personnes de 10  35 ans jouent de la mme faon et s'entendent mieux que dans la vie ...( part exception)...

c'est pas parce que c'est un jeu que tout le monde est beau et gentil  :;): 

Sinon l'article cerne bien la situation, bien que  le harclement dcrit m'a, moi aussi, un peu surpris dans sa duret...Dans Wow, les vrais femmes utilisaient plus a  leur avantage en utilisant leur gentillesse pour que tu les aides  tuer 200 murlocs parce que c'est une 'pauvre' pretresse sans dfense  ::aie:: 

Et je parle pas des loots  ::roll::

----------


## bakaneko

Tu parles de ce genre de procd???



Nb : J'ai jou avec de nombreuses demoiselles sur WoW. C'est vrai que cela fait drle d'entendre une voix fminine au milieu de tous les _mles_ du groupe mais cela est fort agrable et celle avec qui je jouais taient de trs bonnes joueuses  ::D:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

aucune distinction homme/femme dans  le jeu seul les capacits et la sociabilit compte.

J'ai commencer les MMO sur UO et la y avait dj des filles (sur une guilde de 30 on avait 5 filles ce qui est un record pour l'poque) j'ai rcement arrter wow ou dans une guildes de 50 on avait 10 filles , alors certes la proportion est moindre, mais c'est du au fait que la guilde visait le top en PVE VHL (la comme ca les 2/3 on pas capt de quoi je parle). En dehors de ca ma friend liste comprenait un bon 50/50 fille garcon. Et les filles n'tait pas les dernires en termes de gamer.

pourtant pareil selon les groupes j'entendais rgulirement les : ouaaah tu joue comme une [nom attribu aux filles], go reroll. (et derriere le mec ah je parles pas de toi un t'es un [nomdemaguilde] vous savez jouer... ca aussi ca fait rire..)

Ce que j'ai regrett dans wow .. les serveurs francais.. si ce n'tait pour tre avec des potes j'aurais reactiver mon compte US. 
De tout temps et dans tout les mmo auxquels j'ai jouer les franais (et non pas francophones, car belges, canadiens et suisse ne se foutent pas pletore d'insulte  la tronche pour un pauvre loot  quelque exceptions prt) tait vraiment les pires. D'ailleurs un tour sur les forums et tu vois bien cette diffrence de mentalit qui est due a je ne sais quoi.

actuellement sur tabula rasa. j'ai hesit a aller sur le serveur euro mais comme la majorit sont non-francophones l'ambiance y est bien sympa.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pour ma part, j'volue sur Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, et autant les mecs y a de tout, autant les nanas avec lesquelles j'ai pu jouer, et avec qui j'ai encore l'occasion de fragger, et ben ca vole vraiment pas haut non plus.  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu parles de ce genre de procd???
> 
> 
> 
> Nb : J'ai jou avec de nombreuses demoiselles sur WoW. C'est vrai que cela fait drle d'entendre une voix fminine au milieu de tous les _mles_ du groupe mais cela est fort agrable et celle avec qui je jouais taient de trs bonnes joueuses


Ca marche encore mieux sur les serveurs US, ils s'imaginent tout de suite une jeune demoiselle vierge en dtresse ou alors une blonde  forte poitrine qui court sur une plage...

----------


## LineLe

vous avez aussi not la diffrence de qualit de franais ?  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ouais ... ou comment se faire prendre pour une fille sans le vouloir .. vu que meme en jeu j'essaie de maintenir un certain langage loin des : rotfl lmao owned gros noob G tout roxxer.

----------


## bakaneko

> vous avez aussi not la diffrence de qualit de franais ?


Vive les tests de Franais avant de pouvoir accder  un jeu en ligne???
 ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

n'empche ce n'est qu'avec l'arrive de wow (et donc du grand public) que l'ont a vu les guildes mettre des restrictions d'ge pour postuler.(en plus des pr requis habituels...)

----------


## Mamilie

Ce qui n'est pas plus mal mme si mon cousin de 15 ans jouent sous un compte de son pre de 45... Sinon rien  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

WoW ayant dmocratis le MMO en le faisant connaitre au plus grand nombre, cela a attir un grand nombre de joueurs trop jeunes. Mme avec un PEGI de +12 ans, j'ai dj crois des joueurs qui devaient avoir 6-7 ans...
Difficile d'avoir une discussion/raction d'adultes dans ce genre de cas...  ::P:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

meme certain a 45 ans c'est difficile ^^

je pense que la limitation d'age doit tre pris comme un garde fou plus qu une rel limite. Car j'ai rencontr des jeunes de 15-16 ans bien plus mature que des vieux de 40 balais

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

euh, maturit dans le jeu ? ou en dehors ?  ::aie:: 

mais +1 qd mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> euh, maturit dans le jeu ? ou en dehors ? 
> 
> mais +1 qd mme


les deux  ::king::

----------


## nolofinwe

> WoW ayant dmocratis le MMO en le faisant connaitre au plus grand nombre, cela a attir un grand nombre de joueurs trop jeunes. Mme avec un PEGI de +12 ans, j'ai dj crois des joueurs qui devaient avoir 6-7 ans...
> Difficile d'avoir une discussion/raction d'adultes dans ce genre de cas...


arg je m'insurge devant une telle affirmation bien avant wow Funcom a dvelopp *Anarchy Online* qui a t et qui est toujours jou dans le monde entier. De plus le gros avantages de ce jeu c'est qu'il est indispensable de parler anglais anglais car tous les serveurs sont internationnaux... Rsultat: beaucoup moins de gamins. ensuite, pour avoir frquent les plus grandes guildes francophones de rk2 je peux vous assurer que l'ambiance tais excellente sans drapage... il faut dire aussi que AO demande une vrai rflexion sur la facon de monter un perso, tout est important et les possibilits sont multiples (le nombres de skins aussi)  Tout cela pour dire que WoW n'est pas LE mmo par excellence comme certain ont l'air de le penser...

----------


## bakaneko

Me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit stp...
Je n'ai pas dit que WoW tait la rfrence. J'ai juste dit que WOW a fait connaitre le style de jeu qu'est le MMORPG au plus grand monde.
Ceci a t faisable en crant un jeu bas sur une licence connue, par une socit connue pour ses jeux de bonne qualit, avec une localisation entirement en franais (mme un peu trop) et avec un systme de cration de personnage assez simple (pas besoin d'avoir 10000h d'expriences dans le monde du RPG pour survivre dans WoW).
Personnellement, si SwG n'avait pas t massacr par un des patchs aprs _Jump To LightSpeed_, je ne serais peut-tre jamais all sous WoW...

----------


## nolofinwe

> Me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit stp...
> Je n'ai pas dit que WoW tait la rfrence. J'ai juste dit que WOW a fait connaitre le style de jeu qu'est le MMORPG au plus grand monde.
> Ceci a t faisable en crant un jeu bas sur une licence connue, par une socit connue pour ses jeux de bonne qualit, avec une localisation entirement en franais (mme un peu trop) et avec un systme de cration de personnage assez simple (pas besoin d'avoir 10000h d'expriences dans le monde du RPG pour survivre dans WoW).
> Personnellement, si SwG n'avait pas t massacr par un des patchs aprs _Jump To LightSpeed_, je ne serais peut-tre jamais all sous WoW...


J'avoue que AO est plus complexe que Wow mais c'est justement ce qui est interressant dans ce jeu, c'est qu'il faut faire marcher ses mninges... Les jeux trop simple attirent les plus jeunes qui veulent pas trop rflchir (c'est vrai quoi rflchir ca fait bouffon) et gache le RP... De toute facon je reste fan de Funcom, a chaque fois qu'ils sortent quelque chose ca fait du bruit et il y a Age of Conan qui arrivent (developper par Funcom ^^)

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Diablo II est un excellent jeu !! j'adooooooore les assassins 
> J'en connais un qui m'a fait dcouvrir a 
> 
> HoMM me suis arrete au 3... et Civ au 2 pareil pour TR...



Diablo 2 etait gnial. Mais la je viens de me procurer la version complte de HOMM (gros coffret aussi grand qu'un magntoscope). J'ai retester les jeux et j'avais la larme a l'oeil tellement qu'il est merveilleux cette srie. Je penseque Guild wars va passer a la poubelle dans pas longtemps !

Quel plaisir de rejouer a heroes 2 et le 3 ! (Certes les graphismes sont depasss, mais le fun est toujours la !)

Lien: http://www.amazon.fr/Heroes-Might-Ma...0656230&sr=8-3

Ci dessous le contenu de la boite.

----------


## LineLe

> Diablo 2 etait gnial. Mais la je viens de me procurer la version complte de HOMM (gros coffret aussi grand qu'un magntoscope). J'ai retester les jeux et j'avais la larme a l'oeil tellement qu'il est merveilleux cette srie. Je penseque Guild wars va passer a la poubelle dans pas longtemps !
> 
> Quel plaisir de rejouer a heroes 2 et le 3 ! (Certes les graphismes sont depasss, mais le fun est toujours la !)


y a toutes les extensions du 3 dans ton coffret ?

----------


## Rakken

Je plussoies vivement pour Heroes !
Les trois premiers volets avaient un fun qu'on bien du mal a atteindre les suivant je trouve.

----------


## Faith's Fall

> y a toutes les extensions du 3 dans ton coffret ?


Oui, elle sont toute dedans.

- HOMM 1
- HOMM 2 
- HOMM 2 : The price of loyalty
- HOMM 3 
- HOMM 3 : Armaggeddon Blade
- HOMM 3 : The Shadow of Death
- HOMM 4
- HOMM 4 : The gathering Storm
- HOMM 4 : The wind of war
- HOMM 5 
- HOMM 5 : Hammer of fate
- HOMM 5 : Tribes of the east

Elle sont tous.

Et vu le contenu du coffret, le prix n'est carrement pas chere.

De plus il offre une entre pour HOMM kingdom (un mmo bas sur la srie).

Le coffret est limit a 20000 pices.

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Je plussoies vivement pour Heroes !
> Les trois premiers volets avaient un fun qu'on bien du mal a atteindre les suivant je trouve.


Tout a fait d'accord. Le 1er est aujourd'hui moche mais le jeu a l'epoque apportait un concept nouveau et cela fait un succs. Le 2 venait simplement par de meilleurs graphismes et une musique de style opera. Le 3 est le must, graphismes correcte et complet ! Le nombre de journe qu'on a pas pass a faire des parties multi a 8 ^^.

Le 4e opus est une grosse dcption pour moi. Premire version en 3D iso avec de nouvelles regles. Cratures chang aussi. Certaines ides etait pas mal mais ne valait pas le 3.

Le 5, le 5e opus est bon une fois qu'on c'est habituer a la 3D. Sans les addon il y a un manque de crature et de sort et de ce fait on fait vite le tour. Avec les addon, on double voir triple l'interet du jeu (2 faction en plus une 40 de creatures en plus). De plus heroes 5 reprend les regles du 3 avec les avantages du 4 (si si y en avait).

Bref le coffret est une pure merveille et dans les prochains temps heroes 3 et V vont tourner a fond !

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Poilou

woaaaaa je bave devant le artbook dessin par Olivier Ledroit (Les chroniques de la lune noire)  ::wow:: 

PS : pour Team Fortress 2, Certains parlent d'adapter des skins de persos fminins...Comme quoi a avance dans le bon sens...enfin je crois...

----------


## LineLe

> Tout a fait d'accord. Le 1er est aujourd'hui moche mais le jeu a l'epoque apportait un concept nouveau et cela fait un succs. Le 2 venait simplement par de meilleurs graphismes et une musique de style opera. Le 3 est le must, graphismes correcte et complet ! Le nombre de journe qu'on a pas pass a faire des parties multi a 8 ^^.
> 
> Le 4e opus est une grosse dcption pour moi. Premire version en 3D iso avec de nouvelles regles. Cratures chang aussi. Certaines ides etait pas mal mais ne valait pas le 3.
> 
> Le 5, le 5e opus est bon une fois qu'on c'est habituer a la 3D. Sans les addon il y a un manque de crature et de sort et de ce fait on fait vite le tour. Avec les addon, on double voir triple l'interet du jeu (2 faction en plus une 40 de creatures en plus). De plus heroes 5 reprend les regles du 3 avec les avantages du 4 (si si y en avait).
> 
> Bref le coffret est une pure merveille et dans les prochains temps heroes 3 et V vont tourner a fond !


J'ai tlphon  mon magasin prfr, ils me le mettent de ct et je le rcupre ce soir  ::yaisse2:: 

par contre je n'y tais pas passe depuis le mois d'avril ou mai l'anne dernire, mais j'ai mme pas eu besoin de me prsenter au tlphone... Quand j'ai voulu donner mon nom il m'a dit que c'tait bon, ils me connaissaient... faut que je m'inquite ?  :8O:

----------


## Rakken

> par contre je n'y tais pas passe depuis le mois d'avril ou mai l'anne dernire, mais j'ai mme pas eu besoin de me prsenter au tlphone... Quand j'ai voulu donner mon nom il m'a dit que c'tait bon, ils me connaissaient... faut que je m'inquite ?


Ben soit le gars est completement amoureux depuis des annes, auquel cas... c'est a toi de voir si c'est inquietant ou pas. 
Soit il est incompetent et reserve n'importe quoi pour n'importe qui, auquel cas, ben c'est plutot pour lui qu'il faut s'inquieter. 
Ou alors tu as vritable pass une partie de ta vie dans le magasin et... ma foi, c'tait inquietant il y a un an, plus maintenant ^^ (quoique)

----------


## Biosox

> Ben soit le gars est completement amoureux depuis des annes, auquel cas... c'est a toi de voir si c'est inquietant ou pas. 
> Soit il est incompetent et reserve n'importe quoi pour n'importe qui, auquel cas, ben c'est plutot pour lui qu'il faut s'inquieter. 
> Ou alors tu as vritable pass une partie de ta vie dans le magasin et... ma foi, c'tait inquietant il y a un an, plus maintenant ^^ (quoique)


Ou alors a fait depuis le mois d'avril de l'anne passe qu'ils te prennent rgulirement de l'argent sur ta carte avec des fausses factures et tu t'en es pas aperue ::aie::

----------


## Poilou

> J'ai tlphon  mon magasin prfr, ils me le mettent de ct et je le rcupre ce soir 
> 
> par contre je n'y tais pas passe depuis le mois d'avril ou mai l'anne dernire, mais j'ai mme pas eu besoin de me prsenter au tlphone... Quand j'ai voulu donner mon nom il m'a dit que c'tait bon, ils me connaissaient... faut que je m'inquite ?


ou son tlphone a reconnu ton numro qui est associ  ton compte client...mais c'est moins romantique..

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

ou tu es tomb sur un rpondeur !  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

Ou alors le magasinier est ton pre, et tu ne le sais pas...  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Si on vote, je prfre la solution du vendeur fou amoureux qui se languit depuis une gestation complte... pardon 9 mois. ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Si on vote, je prfre la solution du vendeur fou amoureux qui se languit depuis une gestation complte... pardon 9 mois.


Oui ben forcement, c'est sur que c'est plus romantique qu'un gros commando de tueurs en srie ninja qui aurai pris possession du magasin et qui aurais pris pour cible Line en se promettant de faire sauter les otages en partant...  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

Ou alors tu as rv ! et c'tait Georges Clooney le magasinier !  ::aie:: 

Il t'aurait pas dit "What Else ?", quand tu as demand ton coffret ?

----------


## LineLe

Aucun n'a raison... 
Ce charmant jeune homme, est pre de famille
Et il y a un an j'y allais de temps en temps, mais j'y passais pas ma vie... y a juste qu'ils se marraient ds que j'entrais dans le magasin  ::?:  je sais pas pourquoi...

----------


## Faith's Fall

> J'ai tlphon  mon magasin prfr, ils me le mettent de ct et je le rcupre ce soir 
> 
> par contre je n'y tais pas passe depuis le mois d'avril ou mai l'anne dernire, mais j'ai mme pas eu besoin de me prsenter au tlphone... Quand j'ai voulu donner mon nom il m'a dit que c'tait bon, ils me connaissaient... faut que je m'inquite ?


Humm heroes va chauffer !

 ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> y a juste qu'ils se marraient ds que j'entrais dans le magasin  je sais pas pourquoi...


Ben oui, il riait du complot qu'il est en train de mettre en oeuvre contre toi  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, c'est un moyen traditionnel de prendre contact avec une personne sans la brusquer...

----------


## Rakken

Un pre de famille ? Franchement LineLe, c'est pas sympa... le rendre completement fou de toi, alors qu'il a des gamins ! 

Bon, a ta dcharge, un ans sans nouvelle, ca n'est pas exactement ce qu'on appele encourager une relation.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pour linele, ca peut s'appeler une relation rgulire  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> pour linele, ca peut s'appeler une relation rgulire


??
Explique




> Humm heroes va chauffer !


oui mais l entre le boulot au boulot, le boulot  la maison, le boulot pour ... autre chose... (que je fais aussi  la maison), cette fichue qute sous gw....

remarque, en multi, au bout d'un moment les tours deviennent assez longs pour que je puisse bosser  ct  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> J'ai pas dit que je voulais voir des mecs  poil dans mes jeux, mais je trouve que les diteurs et les dveloppeurs devraient penser  faire des jeux pour les hommes ET les femmes ? (parce que pour l'instant on voit que c'est clairement destin  des joueurs et exit les joueuses)


Trs bonne remarque; 

en quelques mots quel type de jeu aimerait tu apparaitre pour intresser une clientle de femmes ?
Ta rponse m'intresse merci de me rpondre avec prcision je suis intress par la cration de jeux; si ta rponse est pertinente je pourrais me diriger vers cette voie-l il y a peut-tre un crneau  prendre.
Je laisse la question ouverte s'il ya des utilisatrices du forum j'attends leurs rponses.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Trs bonne remarque; 
> 
> en quelques mots quel type de jeu aimerait tu apparaitre pour intresser une clientle de femmes ?
> Ta rponse m'intresse merci de me rpondre avec prcision je suis intress par la cration de jeux; si ta rponse est pertinente je pourrais me diriger vers cette voie-l il y a peut-tre un crneau  prendre.
> Je laisse la question ouverte s'il ya des utilisatrices du forum j'attends leurs rponses.


Je pense que la clientle de femme aime les mme jeux que les hommes.. sinon pourquoi y jouerait-elle? c'est justement ce clivage homme/femme qui est mis en cause dans ce sujet. 
Revoir la plastique de tout les personnage et non pas seulement parfaire les personnage fminin serait un bon dbut.

----------


## bakaneko

Si la possibilit de faire des modlisations de personnages fminins n'est pas,  mon avis, trs difficile, je ne pense pas que ce soit le soucis principal de Lin.
Cela a plutt l'air de venir des scnarios (genre the Witcher) mais cela sera plus difficile  mettre en place puisque cela devra amener soit une limitation dans le scnario, soit un double scnario...

Nb : au sujet des modlisations fminines des personnages, je ne suis pas sr que le heavy de TF2 soit vachement sexy avec une robe  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Voil effectivement... jusqu' prsent on voit que les jeux sont peaufins (par ?) pour des hommes. C'est plus le "ressenti" que je condamne... je ne sais pas trop comment expliquer a...
autre exemple, j'ai achet mon superbe coffret Heroes Of Might And Magic, qui contient notamment... Un T shirt taille L. Les jeux et tous les goodies qui tournent autour sont destins  un public masculin...

je pense que les femmes jouent plus ou moins aux mmes jeux que les hommes
par exemple quand je regarde ma pile de jeux :
GW, WoW, Silverfall, Fallout, HoMM, Dark Messiah, Warcraft 3, UT2004 etc...

Souvent j'ai l'impression, en me promenant dans les jeux, de me retrouver dans l'univers d'un rve (fantasme ?) d'un homme  ::?: 
je ne dis pas qu'il "faut" enlever cet aspect l, le jeu est pour moi une activit ludique, qui permet de s'vader. Mais bon, j'aimerai aussi avoir l'impression de me promener dans un de mes rves  moi ^^

donc c'est vraiment plus le ct ressenti, traduit par les modlisations, l'univers, l'histoire, les qutes, le marketing, les goodies etc...
en gros ce serait bien qu'on arrte de se "limiter"  un public bien dfini.
Un peu comme les voitures...

----------


## nolofinwe

Depuis l'ouverture de ce thread je me suis amus a observer avec attention les divers jeux peuplant mon PC et je dois bien avouer que LineLe a raison, Tous les perso fminins sont dssin avec grace, 95C et costume moulant a souhait (je dirais plutot morceaux de costume parfois  ::roll::  ) alors que les persos masculins sont beaucoup moins travaill.

Personnellement je me plain pas mais il est vrai que l'univers que nous montre ces jeux est visiblement tourn "masculin". Je ne pense pas que ralis deux scnarios diffrends soit la solution. Le fait que la gente fminine joue aux memes jeux que la gente masculine montre qu'elles sont attir par le meme type de scnario que nous mais je pense qu'un travail sur l'environnement de jeu serait plus adquat.

----------


## Poilou

Ce qu'il faudrait c'est que les quipes de dev' soit mixtes et la on arriverait  contenter une grande part des joueurs(ses). Le jour ou il y aura galit dans le milieu professionnel, beaucoup de problmes seront regls....Mais est possible ?

----------


## Rakken

> Mais bon, j'aimerai aussi avoir l'impression de me promener dans un de mes rves  moi ^^


Mais c'est quoi "un de tes rves a toi" ? Ca peut s'exprimer par quels dtails un "ressenti" de jeu fminin ? 
J'veux dire. T'as un jeu avec un hero homme. Ca incarne la brute qui est en chaque mec. Si t'as un hero femme, elle est bien faite et ca incarne forcement un fanstame de mec... 

A partir de la, elle est ou la solution ?

Pour le T-Shirt de taille L, j'crois que c'est plus une moyenne... perso, il serait trop petit pour moi.

----------


## bakaneko

Bon, je viens de lire le test de *The Witcher* fait par _INpact Virtuel_.

Pour rsumer le jeu, c'est un RPG/Hack 'n Slash dans un monde mdival fantastique. On y incarne une sorte de chasseur de monstres/dtective qui a plusieurs particularits : magicien, alchimiste, combattant, en marge de la socit et surtout strile/protg contre toutes forme de maladies/dot d'un charisme/charme fou donc il plait aux damoiselles (en dtresse ou pas...).
Si cela s'arrtait aux modifications de raction de la part des PnJ (*The Witcher* est un jeu Bioware donc les PnJ sont assez ractifs), cela pourrait aller. Hlas pour _les joueuses_, il existe une qute annexe consistant  remplir une sorte de *Hall des trophes* avec un portait (en petite tenue et/ou dans des positions assez suggestives) des demoiselles sduites...
Cela explique le ESRB de +17 ans appliqu aux USA  ::P:

----------


## Mamilie

A mon avis le problme dans le graphisme en gnral c'est que peu importe le genre de l'infographiste, il va toujours crer une bombe quand il s'agit d'une hrone. Pas pour les mmes raisons, certe... un homme va donner forme  ses fantasmes et crer une cervele habille en colire (non? Ah bon...) alors qu'une femme va plutt fabriquer un autre soi rv, belle, mince, grande, intelligente, forte et dote souvent d'un caractre  toute preuve. Je ne serais pas surprise de voir une femme derrire Fran, Ashelia ou plus loin Lulu de final fantasy.

----------


## Faith's Fall

> A mon avis le problme dans le graphisme en gnral c'est que peu importe le genre de l'infographiste, il va toujours crer une bombe quand il s'agit d'une hrone. Pas pour les mmes raisons, certe... un homme va donner forme  ses fantasmes et crer une cervele habille en colire (non? Ah bon...) alors qu'une femme va plutt fabriquer un autre soi rv, belle, mince, grande, intelligente, forte et dote souvent d'un caractre  toute preuve. Je ne serais pas surprise de voir une femme derrire Fran, Ashelia ou plus loin Lulu de final fantasy.


Tomb Raider en est l'exemple. A votre avis le jeu aurais marcher si on aurait mis une nana de copulence plus fort ou un mec ? (meme indiana jones fait moins).

FAut voir aussi le public viser, tomb raider marche bien pour les adolescents :p

----------


## Mamilie

Bon Tomb raider c'est un peu diffrent, mme si Lara ne me gne pas normment... C'est clair c'est dangeureux, comment elle ferait dans l'eau sans ses boues de sauvetage. L o a devient grave c'est quand un type dcide d'en faire un film...

En tous cas une chose est sre Lara c'est pas une fille qui l'a dessine, elle a l'air compltement nunuche comme nana. Une femme en aurait fait une hrone avec un caractre bien tremp et des fringues un peu plus classe genre un chemisier entre-ouvert et des bijoux et alors surtout pas un tee-shirt vert.

----------


## bakaneko

Mamilie, dessines nous une Lara Croft  ::D:

----------


## Rakken

Pour Lara Croft, j'avais vu une interview il y a longtemps du gars (bien vu Mamillie) qui l'a dessin. En fait, on lui a dit de creer un perso. Et dans la mesure ou il savait qu'il aurait a bosser dessus pendant plein du temps, il s'est dit, ben quitte a bosser sur un perso, autant faire quelqu'un d'agrable a regarder. Donc l'ide de base a t de faire une fille qui lui plaisait, D'o les formes que l'on connait a cette chre Lara.  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

Alors Line, rassure?

Edit: et me dis pas j'ai pas de playstation... ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Bon Tomb raider c'est un peu diffrent, mme si Lara ne me gne pas normment... C'est clair c'est dangeureux, comment elle ferait dans l'eau sans ses boues de sauvetage. L o a devient grave c'est quand un type dcide d'en faire un film...
> 
> En tous cas une chose est sre Lara c'est pas une fille qui l'a dessine, elle a l'air compltement nunuche comme nana. *Une femme en aurait fait une hrone avec un caractre bien tremp et des fringues un peu plus classe genre un chemisier entre-ouvert et des bijoux et alors surtout pas un tee-shirt vert*.


{troll}
c'est sur que le chemisier et les bijoux c'est top moumoute dans la jungle  :;): 

aprs le caractre d'un perso dans ce type de jeu...
{/troll}

----------


## Mamilie

[troll bis]

Euh ah oui et a c'est beaucoup mieux pour aller sauver le monde... ::aie:: 
Et c'est pas une p... intergalactique c'est une princesse, si si...
[/troll bis]

Bon ok, je ::dehors::

----------


## alexrtz

> L o a devient grave c'est quand un type dcide d'en faire un film...


J'vois pas pourquoi  ::aie::

----------


## 19cmos83

> Comme jeu pour filles, tu as les Sims ou les jeux La Passion



t'as aussi un jeu pour demoiselles ... c'est heu ... *Paris Hilton  Diamond Quest* sur tlphone portables (Java Mobile) ...





Le jeu consiste a aligner trois bijoux de mme couleur latralement ou horizontalement afin de gagner des points et de la tunes.

Ensuite tu peux t'acheter des fringues.

----------


## SnakemaN

Rejouis-toi LineLe, dans Diablo 3 tu peux choisir le sexe de chaque classe !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rejouis-toi LineLe, dans Diablo 3 tu peux choisir le sexe de chaque classe !


Ce que interesse surtout Linele, c'est de voir la belle plastique des perso masculins : des beaux muscles abdominaux, pectoraux, biceps ...

----------


## SnakemaN

> Ce que interesse surtout Linele, c'est de voir la belle plastique des perso masculins : des beaux muscles abdominaux, pectoraux, biceps ...


Bah le Barbare mle est pas trop mal fait pour le moment  ::): 
http://www.clubic.com/afficher-en-pl...n-1415598.html

En high res' a devrais tre mieux, je pense

----------


## shadowmoon

Il nous faudrait l'avis de l'interresse mnt

----------


## Dennis Nedry

Au niveau des jeux dans lesquels on incarne une fille, il y a aussi Trespasser, produit sous licence Jurassic Park, sorti en 1997 avec des graphismes tout pourris. en fait, durant tout le jeu, la seule chose que l'on voit du personnage, c'est son bras droit et le buste. Le principe pour la gestion de la vie tait que l'hrone avait un tatouage en forme de coeur sur la poitrine, qui virait vers le rouge au fur et  mesure qu'elle tait blesse. Donc  chaque fois que l'on voulait vrifier qu'on tait encore en vie, on avait droit  une vue plongeante sur le dcollet de la madame. ::aie:: 

L'avantage du jeu, c'est qu'il existe pas mal d'diteurs, et je m'tais une fois amus  extraire les modles du jeu pour faire des petits rendus 3d pour essayer d'imaginer  quoi pourrait ressembler le reste du corps :
http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...neShowcase.jpg
(les modles,  l'exception de la fille et de ses habits, ainsi que du terrain, proviennent tout du jeu.)

Mais ce qui est pas mal, c'est que c'est la voix de Minnie Driver en VO qui incarne la fille. Niveau romantique, l'avantage est que lorsqe l'on est perdue en plein milieu d'une ile dserte infeste de dinosaures, on ne risque pas de se faire draguer. Et puis c'est toujours amusant de voir une fille se servir d'un fusil  pompe  une seule main, bras tendu, et ne mme pas avoir besoin de son deuxime bras pour recharger. ::mouarf::

----------


## BugFactory

> t'as aussi un jeu pour demoiselles ... c'est heu ... *Paris Hilton  Diamond Quest* sur tlphone portables (Java Mobile) ...
> 
> Le jeu consiste a aligner trois bijoux de mme couleur latralement ou horizontalement afin de gagner des points et de la tunes.
> 
> Ensuite tu peux t'acheter des fringues.


Est-ce que je suis le seul  penser que c'est encore pire que les jeunes femmes dnudes?

Sinon, il y a pas mal de jeux destins  sduire (!) un nouveau public qui sont sortis ces derniers temps. Mais je ne pense pas que a va arranger les chose pour les filles : il n'y a qu' regarder le cinma.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sinon, il y a pas mal de jeux destins  sduire (!) un nouveau public qui sont sortis ces derniers temps.


Tu peux donner des titres que nous comprennions mieux ton point de vue

----------


## Rakken

Les trucs zarb sur la wii (genre wii fit) ? 
Ou les truc zarb sur la ds (faite a manger en anglais et votre cerveau aura 20 ans) ?

----------


## BugFactory

Exactement. Je parle des jeux destins aux casual gamers, dont le march a explos ces derniers temps, et de quelques autres, ciblant manifestement un nouveau publique.
- Wii Fit,
- Ma clinique vtrinaire,
- l'Entraineur crbral (Une arnaque celui l. On peut entraner son cerveau mais pas le rajeunir!)
Les jeux pour tlphone mobiles sont galement un bon exemple.

Je vous donnerai bien des rfrences d'articles, mais je suis bloqu par le pare feu. (Je devrais tre en train de bosser de toute faon. Mais je ne peux rien faire tant que le serveur redmarre.)

----------


## shadowmoon

Vu  sous cet angle, je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi bug factory, c'est de pire en pire, et encore, on n'a pas tout vu. 

Je suis sur que par exemple, au Japon, ils ont os aller bcp plus loin que ce que nous connaissons nous ici, en europe.

----------


## Dennis Nedry

> Les trucs zarb sur la wii (genre wii fit) ? 
> Ou les truc zarb sur la ds (faite a manger en anglais et votre cerveau aura 20 ans) ?


Ceci est exactement ce que j'appelle de l'insulte dguise. on a cri au scandale lorsqu'une socit de transport a dclar "les pauvres sont dgueulasse, ils polluent", mais je trouve que le message vhicul par ce genre de logiciel est bien plus insidieux: "tous ceux qui n'utilisent pas le jeu que nous vous vendons sont des abrutis dcrbrs et sniles". Bel effort marketing... ::evilred:: 

Pour ma part, dornavant, lorsque je joue  des jeux en lignes, je me fais passer systmatiquement pour une fille. j'ai remarqu que les membres ont un peu plus tendance  se matriser, et la progression est bien plus rapide:
- Sur un MMORPG, ds la premire semaine un gars m'a donn un vaisseau spatial, alors que d'habitude il faut conomiser pendant plusieurs mois avant de pouvoir investir dans ce genre d'achats.
- Sur un petit jeu de stratgie de type Ogame, 3 semaines aprs mon inscription, une ptition a t lance pour que je devienne modrateur. j'ai aussi reu une plue de message des 10 plus puissantes alliances du jeu pour les rejoindre.

Bon, il faut dire que j'ai un assez bon niveau de RP, que je cre systmatiquement un rendu 3d assez sympa de mon personnage, mais le fait de jouer une fille donne indniablement un avantage psychologique face aux autres. mme dans des jeux de combat. 

Je ne sais pas si vous avez dj eu le mme sentiment que moi, mais dans Half-life, il y a un niveau o on affronte une escouade d'assassines. Mme en sachant que cette escouade en combinaison noire voulait ma mort, qu'il ne s'agissait que d'une suite de 0 et de 1 dots de la meilleure intelligence artificielle du moment,  l'instant de presser la gachette, j'avais toujours un instant de doute. C'est une femme, je ne peux pas, et puis, elle n'est pas extrmement arme, etc. Et la suite tait toujours la mme: le corps cribl de balles, je m'effondrais au sol avant de dcoller sous le souffle d'une grenade. J'ai trouv ce niveau encore plus dur que ceux dans lesquels je devais affronter des hordes brutales de montres venus tout droit du fin fond de l'espace. Comme quoi le sexe de l'adversaire peut, s'il est bien utilis, devenir une arme redoutable.

(cette dernire phrase tait bien sur dnue de tout propos dplacs.) ::aie::

----------

